# Barking for Toys



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello All!
It has been quite some time since I have had a question to post and I apologize if this topic is elsewhere, I couldn't find it. Remmy is just over 2 now and has become a great dog in most aspects. Here is my problem that I am not sure how to fix. 
She LOVES frisbees and sticks. She has a tendency to have one great athletic run and catch it and then she just likes to run around with it in her mouth waiting for something to chase her. The problem comes when there are other people around and they have a frisbee or toy with their dog (like the dog park). She will get about two feet from them and bark obnoxiously at them until they throw it. It is such a nuisance and I am so embarrassed that I can't get her to stop (she totally ignores me and when I come near stays just out of reach). I try to distract with something "better" (like me running away from her so she chases me but boy can that get old). When she does this same thing with either my husband or myself, we turn around with the frisbee and don't give her any attention until she stops or we just put it away altogether (so no reward of frisbee for that behavior). 
This also goes hand in hand with the other issue. She is a thief! She steals toys, frisbees, water bowls, etc and runs around with them in her mouth like a game. We don't chase her, but sometimes we really need to get it back (for the other owner for instance) and its impossible with how quick she is and she completely ignores any command. 

While I would love to be able to take her to a place where I know this stuff won't happen, its just not logistically possible some days. I know the root of it is that we messed up in training, but I don't know where to go from here. She is so well trained in the house and on lead.

Any ideas/suggestions?? Something else we could be doing when she does it to us? In general, she isn't really a barker. She only does it in this situation (when she really wants something) or when she is being protective at home (loud noises outside the house). 

Thanks ahead of time for any input!


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds like back to basics and boot camp for remmy and you!!! heheheh

The leave it and recall seem to missing here. A solid recall will turn remmy on a dime (regardless of his other reward) and it seems like this isn't fully solidfied yet. How does he get so close to the other's toys if he's being recalled to you/your toy experience. 

Good call on the no reward, but somethings still missing

To the "thieving": They are a gun dog and love to carry, but whats really motivating him? Does he invariably get your attention when acting this way? That could be culprit, just pay attention to me. 
Your Drop it and Leave It command should be so solid that anything can be let go of. This just takes a ton of training. 

those three combined can stop a dog from doing anything...the "completely ignores command" is your root problem.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

remmy600,



> Sounds like back to basics and boot camp for remmy and you!!! heheheh



Think a training collar would solve the problem? In training a bird dog, you set up the situations that might come up in a field trial and make an immediate correction. You have 2 seconds to associate the action to the shock they feel otherwise the correction will not be assoicated with the inappropriate action. 

Some feel the training collar is wrong but almost EVERY dog trainer uses it to train bird dogs. Chasing birds in natural. Not chasing them is learned. The dog would rather chase then not. 

You don't have much of a problem and you could just borrow a collar from someone.

Then set up the situation with friends. Never make a big deal about it. Associate the correction to the wrong action.

The shock is not a punishment but a notice to the dog - "this action is not acceptable." 

Learn how to use a collar in your yard and always place the collar on your wrist and start at the lowest setting to see what the dog feels. My trainer said when the eye lids flutter then that is enough. They are getting the message.

I do not have a solid recall on either of my dogs. Wish I did, but it is about 95%.

Every time Bailey and I go out pheasant hunting he wears his training collar. He KNOWS now what to do and what is expected, so he has no reason to not do it. He needs reminding.

My .02.

Good luck. 

RBD


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Another way to approach this one could be to get her involved in a daily chase game with a designated chase toy (other than a forbidden one) and only when you invite it. Not sure if it will work or not with chase, but we use the designated toy principle for tug.

Our designated toy is a kong wubba. Savannah loves tug, but I am a bit leery of letting it be an always game. The wubba is kept on top of a file cabinet (she knows it is there and will gaze at it longingly) until I decide it is time to play. We play for a while, I command drop, and then it goes back up. Usually we will then play ball for a while followed by a quick run through of basic commands and ending with a treat.

I think I would always make Remmy chase you. Reinforcing you chasing her would probably be a step backward.

Good luck!


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Everyone! We have worked with a trainer for her leash walking which has been an amazing step for us. That same trainer, after working with her for awhile and getting to know her suggest an e collar for off leash training. I think she is pretty willfull in general. 
You are 100% right the problem is what I like to call "recall in public". In the house. . she comes 99% of the time when called. The minute you get her off leash in a field, all is lost. @ Konaspup. . . her ultimate goal is not attention from us though. She is serious chewer so sometimes that is the goal - she will sit down somewhere and start chewing what she has (plastic frisbee/stick/water bottle/whatever she has found). And we go to say Leave it/drop and she gets that playful tail wagging and takes off so this is when we don't chase her then she finds a new spot to sit and chew. Even if I run away, she runs along with me but won't listen to leave it or drop what she has. 
So how do we go back to basic bootcamp? Those are the steps I am missing. I know we can work on the "drop" command at home more, but as for the recall I am just not sure. I would love to have her recall at the drop of a dime, but I see how she is now and I just not sure we will ever get there! 

There is probably a thread on here somewhere about recall so I will go there. We are starting to think a training collar might be the only option that will make a difference because of her distraction level outside. 

She is such a great dog in all the other aspects that this is what gets frustrating!


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice work on the trainer - many opinions on this of course, but i would get a check cord. Long one...30-50' and start recementing the recall. The trick with the collar is to never say no with it and watch a video or get an experienced trainer who's used one before to show you how to use it. 
@ And we go to say Leave it/drop and she gets that playful tail wagging and takes off so this is when we don't chase her then she finds a new spot to sit and chew

Check cord this too - i dont think any of our dogs have not worn one for extended period of months...Kona's is so shot now you should see it...just a complete ball of twisted orange roap thats been through heck and back.. If you're serious about it, youll keep it on her til bed time. then there is no such thing as running away.

The idea is to cement (recement in our case) the commands you want to re-inforce - thats the trick. They have to be almost there before you intro the e collar. Alos have to wear it in the house for a about a month without you doing a thing so they don't get "wise" to it and just do the things you want when its on and be mad max when its off...

Bootcamp is starting at whatever square (maybe not 1 in this case) but square two and working back up from there... that is if recall is great in house, but not with distraction you need to let her leash drag in house and all around town (check cord drag at park and whne you're ready, give the command and make it happen...no more "sometimes". Drop it and leave its are the same principle...no more sometimes...we do a little ear pinch or hip squeeze if theres not a drop - she learned quick (wasnt harmful or didnt hurt i think its just more alarming than anything )...then its cemented meaning about 85-90% of the time she does it. THe collar comes next and you really cement it. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

KonasPop said:


> Sounds like back to basics and boot camp for remmy and you!!! heheheh
> 
> The leave it and recall seem to missing here. A solid recall will turn remmy on a dime (regardless of his other reward) and it seems like this isn't fully solidfied yet. How does he get so close to the other's toys if he's being recalled to you/your toy experience.
> 
> ...


Bingo X2 great responce!


----------

